# Itchy Dora



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora has never had allergies or anything but lately she has been so itchy. She doesn't have fleas- I checked that when I oiled her down this morning. I haven't changed food, dog soap, etc. But last night she was itching around in bed and waking us up it was so bad. I am going to give her a bath today and hope it might be something she picked up in the woodsy area behind our house aka Neezer Jungle. I have an aloe shampoo and conditioner I will use on her. My other two aren't itching at all so not sure what is going on with Dora. She seems to be focused on the area near her shoulders. This also happens to be Dasher's favorite attack spot to grab and hang on to her or chew her coat off. Maybe it could be the hair growing back is bothering her?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

It could be dry skin, I start deep conditioning my dogs about this time of year because of the heat we run in our house. It is kinda like how you get itchy when you have dry skin. I use the IOD masque.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm. shoulders Amanda? Are you using a flea tick prevention? I know cash itches a few days after we use the FRONTLINE. 

But I agree too dry skin or hair growing in could be likely causes too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
After what you said yesterday about all the static in everyone's hair, I assume the air is dryer then what she is accustom too. Maybe leave her in an oil treatment or rinse with my fav, vinegar and water. When I was a child that is what my mother used on our hair to keep the fly-aways gone and it makes the hair soft, stops itching skin and rids fleas. <grin>


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- good point and we haven't had a winter out here yet. As to the ACV- I just did that! But I might have done it backwards? I put Dora in hot oil this morning, let her sit in it for about an hour. But then I rinse her off and do the ACV, then shampoo and condition. I just hate the way the ACV smells afterwards. Think it still works? 

I didn't see her skin be irritated when I was blow drying but she does have a scab on her butt on top of her tail. Not sure if she could have itched there or something bit her (even Dash?)

I will keep a close watch on her the next few days, hopefully this helps.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, a question about ACV treatment...I too don't like the smell of it. Would fresh lemon juice mixed in the water work? I sometimes use it on my scalp for soft and shiny hair.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> She seems to be focused on the area near her shoulders. This also happens to be Dasher's favorite attack spot to grab and hang on to her or chew her coat off. Maybe it could be the hair growing back is bothering her?


Does she wear a harness that could be irritating that shoulder area?

Let us know if you find something that helps. Scout has dry flaky skin on his hindquarters - it isn't too bad, but I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------

